# Automator Script



## Vladimok (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai creer un script automator pour allé dans le menu contextuel (Clic Droit sur un dossier, Plus, Automator).

Comment le supprimer de mon mac et du menu ????

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Direction ta bibliotheque/workflows/Applications/Finder 
Mettre le fichier à la poubelle.
Relancer la session au cas ou.


----------



## Vladimok (7 Janvier 2008)

Merci


----------

